# Suggestions for an O/U Shotgun



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

I'm interested in buying an O/U shotgun. I'm considering a Browning Citori, or a Beretta model. I'd have to have whatever I buy cut to fit me. Do any of you have any suggestions? I'd like to use it for partridge and sporting clays. Browning has a model supposedly already made for "smaller frame shooters", but it has a 24" barrel. Is a 24" barrel too short? Anything else I should consider? Thanks for any help.


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Wish I could help yah there Jam but over unders no can do. Guess we'll have to wait for one of the guys to find your post who can help you here. Born


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

The most important thing about a gun and shooting well is... Does the gun FIT you?
If it fits you well, then your percentage of hits is going to be higher.
A shorter barrel means a lighter front end some people shoot longer barrels better.
Cindy has an SKB Ithaca SxS that she loves in a .20 ga.
It has short barrels.
Doubles and O/U are shorter than pumps and autos because the reciever is shorter.
If you are small framed and enjoy a small gun feel, check out the rugers they are a good pointing gun for $400.0 less than a Browning last time I looked.
Take a drive over to Jays in Clare, nice bunch of guns to look over.I came really close to buying a Ruger red label but ended up buying a nice little spanish SxS for alot less.


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

Well, I changed my mind - just like a woman! A shooting pro at the sporting clay course thought that the Beretta AL391 Urika SC 12 ga. model is the best gun for women because it's double ported, reducing recoil, and it comes from the factory with a shim system in the stock which makes custom fitting it quite easy. So I ordered one. I really wanted an O/U, but the expert (and my husband) convinced me to go with the auto loader. The other deciding factor was that the auto loader was about 1/2 the price of the O/U. Thanks for your help!


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

My Mother has that citori you speak of. She shoots a ton of clays and crushes the birds pretty good! She doesn't do a lot of grouse hunting but giving the average shot distance at these bird I would say that gun would be excellent. I started out with a 21" barrel 1100 with a fixed Imp Cyl. choke and I bagged a few grouse and woodcock with it.(When I shot straight of course)


----------

